# شركة بترول خليج السويس (جابكو)



## ويزارد (30 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
انا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى عملت امتحان تحريرى فى شركة جابكو و بعدين بعتولى اعمل مقابلة شخصية من حوالى شهرين و المقابلة كانت جيدة جدا بس مش عارف اوصل لنتيجة المقابلة. ياريت لو حد يعمل بالشركة يقدر يساعدنى جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## Mustafa Hussein m (4 يونيو 2013)

ويزارد قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> انا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى عملت امتحان تحريرى فى شركة جابكو و بعدين بعتولى اعمل مقابلة شخصية من حوالى شهرين و المقابلة كانت جيدة جدا بس مش عارف اوصل لنتيجة المقابلة. ياريت لو حد يعمل بالشركة يقدر يساعدنى جزاكم الله خيرا​


و عليكم السلام
انا كمان عملت مقابله , بس محدش اتصل بيا و مش عارف النتيجه ايه و مش عارف اوصلها , يا ريت لو حضرتك عرفت توصل لاي معلومه عن النتيجه قولي
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## chance (6 يونيو 2013)

plz tell me more about your technical interview


----------



## albachino (27 مارس 2014)

يا جماعه المرتبات هناك عامله ازاى دلوقتى 
انا مهندس ميكانيكا وعندي فيها انترفيو قريب وعايز اعرف هي احسن ولا بدر الدين للبترول والمرتبات كام هنا وهنا ؟!؟!؟!


----------

